# MECA Bakersfield April 28th, 2013



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-28-13CA.jpg


Anyone from So. California going?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yepper


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

One more


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Got me one of these I sit dead center


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I guess I will since it's 10 minutes from me. I might not have the entire system sold by then either. Why do they have to hold these things in the ghetto. There are so many more nice places than Chester. I might bring the GN since it's so close.


----------

